
Trump's “Mainstream Media Accountability Survey” - anjalik
https://news.fastcompany.com/i-used-trumps-anti-media-survey-to-defend-credible-journalists-4030887
======
toss1941
The notion that the media is somehow above criticism is pretty disgusting to
me. They supposedly serve the American people but the MSM has made it
painfully clear they are only interested in reporting news in a way that helps
one side of the aisle, and when being called on it they become indignant.
Insane, I don't believe CNN et al will ever rise above the level of
'propaganda mill' for half the country again.

